

Save the internet - Who828
http://www.savetheinternet.in/?HN

======
tushkiz
Nice work posting this here.. Others plz plz open the link and click "send
response" to defend the internet.

more info ([http://www.medianama.com/2014/11/223-net-neutrality-
simple-e...](http://www.medianama.com/2014/11/223-net-neutrality-simple-
explanation/))

